
Apply HN: Design a healthy and productive daily routine and stick to it - stickIt
Problem: a growing number of people have to rely on themselves to manage their time. A lack of discipline leads to unhealthy and unproductive behaviour. At the same time the cost of healthcare is increasing for insurers.<p>Specifically: 95% of people we interviewed experience 3 pains when trying to change behaviour: 
1) wrong goals (to high, wrong motivation, don’t work with the rest of your routine); 
2) when it’s easier not to change they procrastinate; 
3) they start but then life get’s in the way (holiday, health issues, relationship trouble etc.) and don’t start again.<p>Today: many commit to another person, but they’re not always reliable. Most use to-do lists, calendars or reminders, but they’re easy to ignore. Many do it last minute or not at all, which creates bigger problems down the line. Most people have tried tracking apps, but the vast majority stop using them after a while.<p>Our users explicitly expressed the desire for more structure and routine in their day-to-day, rather than a desire to change one specific activity or habit.<p>Our Solution: a mobile life coach AI that helps you design a healthy, productive daily routine and makes you stick to it. It’s smart, fun, and it literally changes your life.<p>How it works: You tell us what your routine looks like today. We make you do baby steps in the form of levels that ease you into your ideal routine. We give advice on how to best achieve your goals. You commit a cash stake to each level. Complete daily milestones to level-up and win rewards; paid by users who don&#x27;t. Complete levels to keep your stake and play the lottery. Smartphone sensors keep everyone accountable. The AI gets smarter as you progress.<p>The big opportunity lies in 1) using the data to become really smart about how to change peoples behaviour, while 2) helping insurers save costs by incentivising users to integrate preventive measures in their routines.<p>Thoughts?
======
brtkbrtk
Sounds awesome :) how you gonna make money? Is there any competition in your
field?

~~~
stickIt
Thanks :) what do you like about it?

So apart from the alternatives people use today that I mention above, the most
direct mentionable competition would be coach.me, stickk.com, and pact.com.
We're taking the best bits of each and focusing them on letting users build an
entire daily routine.

There are lots of possibilities to make money. We're starting by charging a
small fee (1-2$) per achieved goal - so no cure, no pay. We're building the
model with insurers in mind who have a huge benefit if current and prospective
clients live healthier. Companies also benefit from more productive and
healthy employees, so there could be a model there.

~~~
brudgers
Curious about how you envision the rough business case for an insurer.

